# Airspace Disease in a chest x-ray



## jvanbk (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello,
I am having trouble finding the correct ICD-9 code for some chest x-rays that indicate airspace disease. Our electronic coder points to 516.9 (Unspecified alveolar and paretoalveolar pneumopathy), but I can not confirm that by any entry in the index. I am also considering 518.89. 

I am fairly new at this... so I am seeking assistance. Any help would be appreciated! 

Jennifer Kane, CPC-A


----------



## SheilahJ (Jul 12, 2010)

hi,  i use 518.89


----------



## jvanbk (Jul 12, 2010)

Sheilah,
That is good to know, thank you so much for replying!


----------

